# GTX 960 - Which board to buy?



## SaYaN91 (Jul 12, 2015)

So I'm in the process of building a mid range gaming rig and have settled on the gtx 960 for my graphical needs. What I'm confused about is which board should I go with. Having asked locally, MSI, Asus Strix & Zotac variants are readily available while the Gigabyte and INNO3D versions are not. I would be eternally grateful if someone could point me towards which one I should choose and why.

On a somewhat unrelated topic, I had decided on an MSI B85M-G43 over the Asus gamer variant for my mobo in the hopes of saving around 1.5k. Good board or not?

Thanks!


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 13, 2015)

Go for zotac,they offer a 5 years extended warranty if you register your gpu within 10 days of purchase,other brands usually offer a meager 2-3 years warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2015)

MSI B85 PC Mate @ 5850 is best Mobo.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 13, 2015)

SaYaN91 said:


> So I'm in the process of building a mid range gaming rig and have settled on the gtx 960 for my graphical needs. What I'm confused about is which board should I go with. Having asked locally, MSI, Asus Strix & Zotac variants are readily available while the Gigabyte and INNO3D versions are not. I would be eternally grateful if someone could point me towards which one I should choose and why.
> 
> On a somewhat unrelated topic, I had decided on an MSI B85M-G43 over the Asus gamer variant for my mobo in the hopes of saving around 1.5k. Good board or not?
> 
> Thanks!



Go for Asus Strix..Cooler and smaller in size

And motherboard get Gigabyte B85m D3H or MSI B85 G41 whichever have good service in your area.


----------



## SaYaN91 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated!


----------

